# How to Kill - Pressure Points in Unarmed Combat



## davidbond

I recently watched the unarmed combat DVD from http://www.combatskills.net and really enjoyed it.

I would recommend it for simple, effective and deadly techniques. (No disrespect.)

But it's basically just a 'how to kill' instructional DVD with little explanation in terms of energy or pressure points. It talks about nerves and blood vessels etc., but not meridian lines etc.

If you want to just learn simple ways to kill an opponent using Special Forces unarmed combat techniques then fine. And it does mention pressure points including ST9. It also explains the 'Death Touch' infamous in the martial arts.

But I want a more detailed instructional DVD from a Ki/Chi position - actually giving the traditional names of all the pressure points used in military unarmed combat and why they work - not just "hit here at this angle and death is instantaneous!"

I don't just want to be a killing machine, I'm trying to learn about the military use of pressure points scientifically!!

Can anybody suggest another good DVD with this in mind?


----------



## MJS

davidbond said:


> I recently watched the unarmed combat DVD from http://www.combatskills.net and really enjoyed it.
> 
> I would recommend it for simple, effective and deadly techniques. (No disrespect.)
> 
> But it's basically just a 'how to kill' instructional DVD with little explanation in terms of energy or pressure points. It talks about nerves and blood vessels etc., but not meridian lines etc.
> 
> If you want to just learn simple ways to kill an opponent using Special Forces unarmed combat techniques then fine. And it does mention pressure points including ST9. It also explains the 'Death Touch' infamous in the martial arts.
> 
> But I want a more detailed instructional DVD from a Ki/Chi position - actually giving the traditional names of all the pressure points used in military unarmed combat and why they work - not just "hit here at this angle and death is instantaneous!"
> 
> I don't just want to be a killing machine, I'm trying to learn about the military use of pressure points scientifically!!
> 
> Can anybody suggest another good DVD with this in mind?


 
Hmm...where oh where to start with this.  Lets see:

1) I never have been and probably never will be, a fan of learning anything off of a tape.  Nothing can replace a live instructor.

2) Pressure points are, IMHO, not able to be taught from a tape.  

3) I would suggest making sure that you are very justified in killing someone.  For someone to think that they're going to be able to watch this tape, actually learn something, and if someone should happen to attack them, hit a point and kill the person...well, thats just an invite to spend some quality time in jail.

4) There are killing moves in pretty much every art.  Why would I need a tape to learn this when the arts that I already study will do just fine, if that is something I needed to do?

My replies are not intended to come off as harsh, but I'm just giving my opinion.  I would strongly suggest that if you are serious about learning an art, to find a teacher, rather than try to learn from a tape.  As I said, nothing can replace a live teacher to show you the fine points of an art.


----------



## Carol

davidbond said:


> I recently watched the unarmed combat DVD from http://www.combatskills.net and really enjoyed it.
> 
> I would recommend it for simple, effective and deadly techniques. (No disrespect.)
> 
> But it's basically just a 'how to kill' instructional DVD with little explanation in terms of energy or pressure points. It talks about nerves and blood vessels etc., but not meridian lines etc.
> 
> If you want to just learn simple ways to kill an opponent using Special Forces unarmed combat techniques then fine. And it does mention pressure points including ST9. It also explains the 'Death Touch' infamous in the martial arts.
> 
> But I want a more detailed instructional DVD from a Ki/Chi position - actually giving the traditional names of all the pressure points used in military unarmed combat and why they work - not just "hit here at this angle and death is instantaneous!"
> 
> I don't just want to be a killing machine, I'm trying to learn about the military use of pressure points scientifically!!
> 
> Can anybody suggest another good DVD with this in mind?




I'd recommend discussing this with a well-qualified defense attorney in your state and following his advice to the letter.


----------



## Sukerkin

*David*, in addition to the fine advice already given above, it is also important that you dwell a little on what your motivations are in this.

Nearly all of us come into martial arts in the first place with at least part of the goal in the back of our minds being to learn how to defend ourselves better.  However, paradoxical as it sounds, the martial arts are not all about fighting, even less are they about killing.

To an extent they are about the application of measured force in reponse to a threatening situation but certain principles you learn along the way are there to give you the option of avoiding trouble in the first place - or at least they *should* be but that's a discussion being touched on elsewhere.

I hope that that makes some sense anyhow as I'm struggling under the lash of the tail-end of a migraine at present and things aren't quite up to speed in the organic computer :lol:.


----------



## SageGhost83

Who exactly are you planning to kill? That is not something that you just thow out there like that. No responsible instructor is going to teach you something like that unless you have proven that you can be trusted with such knowledge. Even if you could be trusted, that type of thing is usually reserved just for a select few students after years of training. If you are trying to learn from a tape then you will definitely learn to kill someone - yourself :lol:. My best advice would be to just sign up for a martial arts class or a self defense course offered by local law enforcement. You won't learn to kill right off the bat, but you will learn some skills that will most likely make it unnecessary for you to have to kill anyone in the first place. Never ever take another life unless it just can't be avoided for self defense reasons and/or you are willing to forfeit your own and accept the reality that comes with doing just that.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

> I recently watched the unarmed combat DVD from http://www.combatskills.net and really enjoyed it.
> 
> I would recommend it for simple, effective and deadly techniques. (No disrespect.)
> 
> But it's basically just a 'how to kill' instructional DVD with little explanation in terms of energy or pressure points. It talks about nerves and blood vessels etc., but not meridian lines etc.
> 
> If you want to just learn simple ways to kill an opponent using Special Forces unarmed combat techniques then fine. And it does mention pressure points including ST9. It also explains the 'Death Touch' infamous in the martial arts.
> 
> But I want a more detailed instructional DVD from a Ki/Chi position - actually giving the traditional names of all the pressure points used in military unarmed combat and why they work - not just "hit here at this angle and death is instantaneous!"
> 
> I don't just want to be a killing machine, I'm trying to learn about the military use of pressure points scientifically!!
> 
> Can anybody suggest another good DVD with this in mind?


I might be able to suggest things but not in the lines of killing people.
First to know meridians is to know meridian theory. Knowing the names of each point on a meridian in Chinese or English is fine for example you mentioned St-9 Stomach 9 or Ren Ying= Man's prognosis reason being its called that is location by the Adam's apple. 
So as far as DVD's are concerned you can purchase Anatomy for Acupunture which will cost you $300 @ redwingbooks.com 
As far as books go you can find a decent acupunture book explaining the points. To use points for harming requires you to know how the points heal and effect circulation of Qi. There is of course much more to it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

1st &#8211; Killing - BAD, very bad - DON'T KILL OR TRY AND KILL ANYONE!!!

2nd &#8211; Learning pressure points from a video &#8211; Not Possible

3rd &#8211; Learning Qi or Ki form a Video &#8211; Not recommended

Find a *legitimate* teacher and don&#8217;t kill anybody.


----------



## Archangel M

Killing pressure points? 

Please.


----------



## JBrainard

Archangel M said:


> Killing pressure points?
> 
> Please.


 
While the above post is a bit dismissive of pressure points, it brings up something I would like to add. Using pressure point strikes in a real life self defense encounter is going to be very hard to pull off. To actually pull it off you will need years of training under a very good teacher (not a DVD). If you really need to cripple an attacker, it would be easier to learn to target things like the throat, not some finger sized point on the body.


----------



## LawDog

In field combat one kills,
In street combat one defends.
Pressure points should be used to disable when possible. To use pressure points to intentionally kill one should buy some soap on a rope.


----------



## Archangel M

Id like to see the corners reports on all those "death by pressure point" cases. 

Or even just one.


----------



## searcher

Xue Sheng said:


> 1st  Killing - BAD, very bad - DON'T KILL OR TRY AND KILL ANYONE!!!
> 
> 2nd  Learning pressure points from a video  Not Possible
> 
> 3rd  Learning Qi or Ki form a Video  Not recommended
> 
> Find a *legitimate* teacher and dont kill anybody.


 


:bow:   Perfect advice........................................again!!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Xue Sheng said:


> 1st  Killing - BAD, very bad - DON'T KILL OR TRY AND KILL ANYONE!!!
> 
> 2nd  Learning pressure points from a video  Not Possible
> 
> 3rd  Learning Qi or Ki form a Video  Not recommended
> 
> Find a *legitimate* teacher and dont kill anybody.


Killing is OK in some circumstances. Yes you can learn it from a video.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death

LawDog said:


> In field combat one kills,
> In street combat one defends.
> Pressure points should be used to disable when possible. To use pressure points to intentionally kill one should buy some soap on a rope.


Again, its OK to kill bad guys.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng

Touch Of Death said:


> Killing is OK in some circumstances


 
no comment



Touch Of Death said:


> Yes you can learn it from a video.
> Sean


 
Learn pressure point attacks form a video.... sorry, I do not agree


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Oh, my goodness.


Hmm.

Well to start with:

*You had best make DEAD sure( ha ha) that you will be able to unchallengably explain before a judge/jury just exactly why this person could be stopped no other way but by your killing him. This is likely going to prove especially difficult once( not "if"--once) it becomes known in that courtroom that you specifically sought out training intended for _no other reason_ than to inflict deadly-force trauma.The problem with only exposing yourself to a system intended to maim or kill is that now you MUST maim or kill, irrespective of the actual threat posed. Not gonna look so very good for your justified-use-of-force claim, it ain't.

*All promises of "one touch kills" to the contrary, while it is true that certain strikes to certain areas of the body are *likely* to produce given reactions, such techniques should in no one's dreams be considered "guaranteed" under ANY circumstances. Suppose someone not so strong trains to develop a hard, fast punch but hits a much larger person where it normally would do nothing, but suppose that bigger person has some form of physical anomaly such that it kills him? suppose you land "the Money Shot", and the guy's so hopped up on drugs as to not even notice? Or suppose you try your Ultimate Plaid Dragon Finger Flick of Implosion that you've practiced so much and you ( *GASP* ) MISS!!!!!!

Militarily speaking, if you're just into this from a research standpoint, just google any military hand to hand manuals, most of them are still in print.

Any idiot can *kill*, that's but a very tiny part of martial arts in general.


----------



## geezer

Archangel M said:


> Id like to see the corners reports on all those "death by pressure point" cases. Or even just one.


 
Now come on. Using pressure points to kill is well established and really quite simple. Almost any point on the head or torso will do fine. The trick is to _generate enough pressure_. Like for example hitting your victom with a Mack truck, ...a ton of bricks, ...a shot fom a cannon...


----------



## thardey

Touch Of Death said:


> Killing is OK in some circumstances. Yes you can learn it from a video.
> Sean



If (in the right circumstances, as a civilian) my actions cause death, that can be justified. It's still bad, though -- it's just the lesser of evils (which is exactly how some states word it legally, I believe.) If by OK you mean justified, then yes.

You can learn to kill from a video -- videos can show you how to load and fire a gun, thrust a knife, or wrap a chord around someone's throat. Accomplishing these things while someone is trying to do it to you . . . well, my money's on the guy with a live instructor.

As far as learning to kill with pressure points (particularly from video) -- well, my trigger has a 5.5 lbs pressure point. That's about all I'll trust. (It's military, too!)


----------



## Sanchin-J

Touch Of Death said:


> Again, its OK to kill bad guys.
> Sean



It is NEVER "ok" to kill someone, there may come a time when it comes down to it and you may have to resort to it, but even then its never "ok." Have you ever taken a life Sean? Do you know how it feels or what you experience after? I have while serving my country, and it is NOT "ok." No matter how justified you are and what the situation was even if your right in using deadly force, you never forget what you did and it does haunt you. I tell myself every day that it was them or us, and in my head I know we were right and did what we had to, but in my heart and maybe even my soul, I am still pained at the loss of life.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Sanchin-J said:


> It is NEVER "ok" to kill someone, there may come a time when it comes down to it and you may have to resort to it, but even then its never "ok." Have you ever taken a life Sean? Do you know how it feels or what you experience after? I have while serving my country, and it is NOT "ok." No matter how justified you are and what the situation was even if your right in using deadly force, you never forget what you did and it does haunt you. I tell myself every day that it was them or us, and in my head I know we were right and did what we had to, but in my heart and maybe even my soul, I am still pained at the loss of life.


 

Surefire sign of Sanity, bro.:asian:


----------



## MJS

Touch Of Death said:


> Killing is OK in some circumstances. Yes you can learn it from a video.
> Sean


 


Touch Of Death said:


> Again, its OK to kill bad guys.
> Sean


 
If the situation warrants it, but I'd make damn sure that it did, and even then, I think unless it was an extreme situation, it would be best to think twice about that.

As for learning from a tape...well if thats how you want to learn, knock your socks off.  I'll go the better route and learn from a live teacher.   Like I said, I don't need a tape, put out by some former SEAL, to show me some 'secret' killing moves.  I think that Kenpo can give you that and then some.   Besides, if that is all someone is interested in, why not just go out and buy a gun?

Mike


----------



## chinto

ok, first the military does not use any lethal techniques that a lot of arts do not basically teach remarkably early on, and 2 even owning that tape/dvd could be a real liability if you ever were in even a minor altercation. A DA or prosecuting atturny in a civil suit for injury will make you look like a wack job for even owning it.
2nd, you would be well advised to go and check with a good lawyer about the self defense laws in your state and or country as well as making sure you really realize what a difficult thing it is to take a life and the guilt and other ramifications that fallow.
this is not to say there is not a time you may not have to make that choice, but please go find out all the consequences of that choice.


----------



## Balrog

Xue Sheng said:


> 1st  Killing - BAD, very bad - DON'T KILL OR TRY AND KILL ANYONE!!!
> 
> 2nd  Learning pressure points from a video  Not Possible
> 
> 3rd  Learning Qi or Ki form a Video  Not recommended
> 
> Find a *legitimate* teacher and dont kill anybody.


 
What he said.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Sanchin-J said:


> It is NEVER "ok" to kill someone, there may come a time when it comes down to it and you may have to resort to it, but even then its never "ok." Have you ever taken a life Sean? Do you know how it feels or what you experience after? I have while serving my country, and it is NOT "ok." No matter how justified you are and what the situation was even if your right in using deadly force, you never forget what you did and it does haunt you. I tell myself every day that it was them or us, and in my head I know we were right and did what we had to, but in my heart and maybe even my soul, I am still pained at the loss of life.


I was not in combat but I served during wartime; so, yes, it was OK to take life. No, I have never been put in that circumstance (actually I have but it died down) and yes it is OK, You have the green light to defend your self, your country, or your family in the right circumstances. Believing it is not OK would cause some serious hesitations, and that is, of course, a matter of spiritual fitness.
Sean


----------



## jim777

I think this is all covered in "Kill Bill Vol. 2". The old man with the white hair teaches it to Uma Thurman, who then procedes to look really hot for the rest of the movie before using the death strike on Kwai Chang Cane for not wearing a hat (or something).


----------



## Sanchin-J

I think your missing the key element here and that is your own humanity. Sure people can tell you its "ok" to kill, but is it really? Should we as human beings adopt the thought process of "Its no big deal" or "think nothing of it" as a general way of thinking?  That seems to be what Dictators around the world have done, and look what it has lead to? Genocide? Mass graves hidden around their country, innocent people killed to make a political statement? 

Losing touch with your humanity makes you no better than the person trying to kill you, you essentially become the monster. It is NEVER "ok" to kill someone, does this mean you shouldn't? It depends upon the situation obviously, if your faced with no other options then to either lose your life or take someone else's then by all means, do what you have to do. But to dismiss the value of a human life so non-chalantly is not only disturbing but indecent.


----------



## Xue Sheng

jim777 said:


> I think this is all covered in "Kill Bill Vol. 2". The old man with the white hair teaches it to Uma Thurman, who then procedes to look really hot for the rest of the movie before using the death strike on Kwai Chang Cane for not wearing a hat (or something).


 
:lol: I think that laugh was needed right about now in this post.


----------



## Empty Hands

You know, while I have enjoyed the responses on this thread, I think we've all been had.  This is the poster's one and only post, and he hasn't bothered to follow up in a long thread.  Despite the seemingly negative language of the post, it could easily be viewed as a positive by certain types.  I think this is an under-the-radar spam/advertisement job, and we are all playing into it by keeping the thread alive.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Sanchin-J

Empty Hands said:


> You know, while I have enjoyed the responses on this thread, I think we've all been had. This is the poster's one and only post, and he hasn't bothered to follow up in a long thread. Despite the seemingly negative language of the post, it could easily be viewed as a positive by certain types. I think this is an under-the-radar spam/advertisement job, and we are all playing into it by keeping the thread alive. Unfortunately.


 
You know, I think your right, I got so irritated over the dismissive attitude I perceived that I allowed myself to be sucked into this thread.


----------



## thardey

It kind of backfired, though -- we all dismissed the DVD.


----------



## terryl965

jim777 said:


> I think this is all covered in "Kill Bill Vol. 2". The old man with the white hair teaches it to Uma Thurman, who then procedes to look really hot for the rest of the movie before using the death strike on Kwai Chang Cane for not wearing a hat (or something).


 
Yes all you need to do is watch that over and over again especially the end when she does the exploding heart thing. That is all you need to learn, the rest is just full of ****.


----------



## Empty Hands

thardey said:


> It kind of backfired, though -- we all dismissed the DVD.



Sure, we won't buy the DVD - but lots of people will see this thread, and a few will think "_Just _lethal killing techniques?!? Sign me up!" and click through.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

But at least anyone looking in to this thread for less than kosher reasons will look at those who responded and see that they are in fact sane, productive members of society after all.


----------



## Archangel M

Perhaps he was practicing some of these moves with a friend and his gall bladder shot out of his nose.


----------



## SageGhost83

This is the part of martial arts that really pisses me off. How could someone put out a DVD that teaches you how to kill? What kind of ignorant, irresponsible, money-hungry moron would make such knowledge freely available for such a small price? I know that it is probably crap anyways and what is taught on it is probably far from effective, but still, the thought of somebody even attempting to do something like this is just plain offensive. Then again, you can buy a gun from Wal-Mart too, so I guess that I shouldn't really be surprised. The OP probably found out about this product from an ad in black belt mag, too. I swear, the martial arts community can be so stupid at times!


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Selling out one's morals for money is hardly limited to the martial arts community I'm afraid.


----------



## SageGhost83

Andy Moynihan said:


> Selling out one's morals for money is hardly limited to the martial arts community I'm afraid.


 
*sigh* yeah, so true, so true. It goes beyond just martial arts, I guess that I particularly hate to see it in the martial arts. However, it is a painful reality.


----------



## thetruth

WHAT A WASTE OF ****IN MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:asian:


----------



## Cirdan

> I don't just want to be a killing machine, I'm trying to learn about the military use of pressure points scientifically!!


 
:lfao::lfao::BSmeter::lfao::lfao:


----------



## Touch Of Death

Sanchin-J said:


> I think your missing the key element here and that is your own humanity. Sure people can tell you its "ok" to kill, but is it really? Should we as human beings adopt the thought process of "Its no big deal" or "think nothing of it" as a general way of thinking? That seems to be what Dictators around the world have done, and look what it has lead to? Genocide? Mass graves hidden around their country, innocent people killed to make a political statement?
> 
> Losing touch with your humanity makes you no better than the person trying to kill you, you essentially become the monster. It is NEVER "ok" to kill someone, does this mean you shouldn't? It depends upon the situation obviously, if your faced with no other options then to either lose your life or take someone else's then by all means, do what you have to do. But to dismiss the value of a human life so non-chalantly is not only disturbing but indecent.


You are arguing the semantics of the word "OK", but, in the end we are in agreement. Walk into a Marine bootcamp graduation and ask any one of them if killing is OK. You may not like the answer, but they keep you safe; so, you accept that they exist, and in fact think they are OK.
Sean


----------



## thardey

Touch Of Death said:


> You are arguing the semantics of the word "OK", but, in the end we are in agreement. Walk into a Marine bootcamp graduation and ask any one of them if killing is OK. You may not like the answer, but they keep you safe; so, you accept that they exist, and in fact think they are OK.
> Sean



Yeah, "OK" is pretty nebulous. That's why I prefer "justifiable."


----------



## searcher

Touch Of Death said:


> You are arguing the semantics of the word "OK", but, in the end we are in agreement. Walk into a Marine bootcamp graduation and ask any one of them if killing is OK. You may not like the answer, but they keep you safe; so, you accept that they exist, and in fact think they are OK.
> Sean


 

And hat is the reason we are having to fight the "Veteran Dis-armament bill" that some memebers of our gov. are trying to get passed.

We really do need to start using justfiable in place of OK and educate the public about what we do.   The OP is just like many I run into on a daily basis, they think that the stuff they see advertised and in the movies goes on every day in the MA world.   Sad, but true.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin

Folks,
In case you haven't figured it out the first post on this thread was nothing more than spam disguised as a post. Mr. Bond has posted this on several sites and it is obvious that he is simply attempting to direct folks to his site. Although it did lead into an interesting discussion. Enjoy.

MJ


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Oh we know, but it's evolved into a much cooler discussion amongst ourselves.


----------



## thardey

Andy Moynihan said:


> Oh we know, but it's evolved into a much cooler discussion amongst ourselves.




:ubercool:


----------



## Sukerkin

Oh-so-true, Andy :tup:.


----------



## ausador

Your worried that a VIDEO you watched did not give enough detailed information on how to kill? Well thank some higher power for that I guess.

 WTF is wrong with you? I was trained how to do this and I'll probably still get my *** kicked in a real street fight since that is all I know of martial arts fighting. I know exactly six ways to kill a person, but I would never use any of them. Seriously, NEVER, beat me unconcious in the street, kick me while I'm down, fine, I still won't kill you.

 The techniques I was taught all are sudden and forceful, there is no going halfway or any such thing as a partial attack. If someone with training has to defend against you then you are a dead man if he has insuffcient self control to not retaliate in the first place.

 I wish I had recieved more martial arts training but apparently that was seen as unnecessary, personally I would have liked to be able to respond to a threat in some way other than killing the percieved perp.

 Maybe someday when you do actually kill someone it will have been absolutely necessary, I hope so for your sake. Killing someone is not quite like on T.V., you won't get high fives from your teammates, in fact they will avoid you. I have seen it happen.


----------



## Archangel M

Ummm...yeah....


----------



## kidswarrior

Archangel M said:


> Perhaps he was practicing some of these moves with a friend and his gall bladder shot out of his nose.


 :xtrmshock I hate it when that happens. :lfao:

But... would that count as a *Deadly Pressure Point in Unarmed Combat* move? :mst:


----------



## Ahriman

Uhm, since discussion addressed of killing being OK or not OK, I think I have something to add, with changing it to "hurting, maiming or killing being OK or not OK".
I've said elsewhere in this forum that I have a light case of psychopathy, which helps quite much with the moral problems._ (vermin is vermin, human is human, someone threatening me or mine is definitely not a human, damaging a vermin is not a moral problem)_ I and mine always do what the laws allow as some of us may be slightly mentally ill but we're not idiots. This means that we've broken bones, lowered attackers' IQ much, cut into their bodies - always using level of force justifiable in the situation_ (not seeing them as humans allows for a far more calculative and cooler behaviour)_ and always regretting not having the justification to kill them as one who attacks young men with enough strength _(visible)_, tools and speed _(not visible but they find it out)_ won't have problems with attacking less prepared or able people. And allowing a vermin to hurt others *is* a moral problem for me, but as I said - we might be psychos but we aren't idiots, so no breaking the laws here.
I was often labelled inhuman or monster, which may or may not be true, but even if it's true I don't feel it's a problem as long as I use this for the safety of those around me.



Now this is not really true for those who are considered "normals". I do understand that only relatively few on the "good side" think the same way, which is not a problem. But please keep in mind that there are more psychos on the "bad side" than here - most of them with more serious cases. I know all too well what a psycho is able to do and I hope that only the very well armed and extremely prepared ones here will have to ever deal with one on the "bad side". *Never* assume that a mentally ill person will respond as you think, we and them have sometimes totally different mental processes than you.


----------



## SageGhost83

Personally, I think that it is not so much the morality of killing as it is making the information so readily available to the public. You are almost encouraging people to go out and learn to kill. Then again, it is far easier to buy a Knife and run it through someone or go to a department store and purchase a "hunting" rifle. There are also far more dangerous people running around in society than woefully mislead martial artists and they have access to far deadlier methods than pressure points DVD's. I think that the most dangerous aspect of these DVD's is that it gives the individual a false sense of confidence that can, and more than likely will, be fatal to that individual. As to the morality of killing, killing is an everyday thing. For us to live and survive, some poor innocent animal with a heart and mind just like us had to be killed and put on a table as food. For us to enjoy the freedoms that we enjoy and for our nations to still stand, men and women of ill repute must be put down, lest they do the same to us in pursuit of their own violent and often times irrational goals. I am not trying to say that killing is always acceptable, I am trying to say that there is a time and a place for everything and that sometimes you've got to do what you've got to do or you and your loved ones won't be making it home that night. Thankfully, it is not often that a civilian finds him or herself in such a situation. However, it is not impossible, either. I don't like killing, and luckily a few warning shots and the meanest commands that I have ever yelled were more than enough to show potential enemies that it was a bad day to screw with an armed man in uniform. However, should the need arise, I am ready, willing, and able to squeeze and empty a few clips in defense of both myself and my comrades. If I end up killing a homicidal individual who had already made up his mind that he was going to do the same to me and my comrades first, then I would like to think that I am not a monster for doing what any man would've done had he been put in that very situation. If I refuse to kill him because it is "wrong" or "immoral" and he ends up killing me, my comrades, and some innocent witnesses for good measure, would that be the moral thing to do? Would that make me the "good guy"? The reality of killing is something that our civilzation has not had to confront very often in recent times, and it makes most people uncomfortable. I know of men who have done the very thing and I have come quite close to doing it myself, and it is a horrible thing to fathom. However, there are times when what must be done - must be done - and the social construct of moral/immoral goes right out of the window in favor of the very real issue of whether or not you are going to survive the moment. It is one thing to debate the morality of killing, it is something entirely different to be put in a situation where killing is the only option that you have if you want to continue living, yourself.


----------



## SageGhost83

Ahriman said:


> _(vermin is vermin, human is human, someone threatening me or mine is definitely not a human, damaging a vermin is not a moral problem)_


 
Couldn't have said it better, myself.


----------



## Deaf Smith

Guys,

Don't get overwrought over a DVD on pressure point's that kill. In a real fight, things move so fast and unpredictable that using that fancy pressure point by an experienced martial artist will be difficult. To do it by some kid watching the DVD will be nigh impossible. People fight back, and if you try to grapple with them and apply such a technique, expect a very extreem and violent reaction.

Long time ago, Master Chu said to us, "If you came here to learn how to kill, you are wasting your time. Go buy a gun." BTW, he owned and shot guns. He was trained in the Korean Airforce and was no dummy about firearms.

So that DVD on killing methods of pressure points, well I'm not all that impressed. I find a 2x4 gives quicker results, and a Glock even faster results.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex

I find it amusing that this thread has gone on as long as it has...


----------



## Andy Moynihan

kenpotex said:


> I find it amusing that this thread has gone on as long as it has...


 

Actually it ended 3 months ago, and some random new dude brought it back up for no good reason.


----------



## Xue Sheng

And with this may it end once more



> And I went up there, I said, "Shrink, I want to kill.  I mean, I wanna, I wanna kill.  Kill.  I wanna, I wanna see, I wanna see blood and gore and guts and veins in my teeth.  Eat dead burnt bodies. I mean kill, Kill, KILL, KILL."  And I started jumpin up and down yelling, "KILL, KILL," and he started jumpin up and down with me and we was both jumping up and down yelling, "KILL, KILL."  And the sargent came over, pinned a medal on me, sent me down the hall, said, "You're our boy."&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
> Excepting Alice


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Xue Sheng said:


> And with this may it end once more



Where is that from? 
Very amusing.

(Sorry for bumping thread!)


----------



## bluekey88

Woody Guthrie's "Alice's Restaurant" 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## ares

I have studied Kyusho (pressure point) and I have to admit that while you can kill someone with pressure points, it's most affective when done to disable. To be able to k.o. your attacker with a movement is all you need to get away from the situation. killing is always a _*last*_ resort. If you wish to further your understanding in pressure points go to www.kyush.com and they should point you to a qualified instructor in your area. Trying to study this on a video doesn't show you the connection in the points you are trying to work on. Please don't do this from a video, it's a dangerous thing when you don't know what you are actually doing.


----------



## SageGhost83

It just keeps going on and on (no thanks to one of my large posts :uhyeah.


----------



## snoack

davidbond said:


> I recently watched the unarmed combat DVD from http://www.combatskills.net and really enjoyed it.
> 
> I would recommend it for simple, effective and deadly techniques. (No disrespect.)
> 
> But it's basically just a 'how to kill' instructional DVD with little explanation in terms of energy or pressure points. It talks about nerves and blood vessels etc., but not meridian lines etc.
> 
> If you want to just learn simple ways to kill an opponent using Special Forces unarmed combat techniques then fine. And it does mention pressure points including ST9. It also explains the 'Death Touch' infamous in the martial arts.
> 
> But I want a more detailed instructional DVD from a Ki/Chi position - actually giving the traditional names of all the pressure points used in military unarmed combat and why they work - not just "hit here at this angle and death is instantaneous!"
> 
> I don't just want to be a killing machine, I'm trying to learn about the military use of pressure points scientifically!!
> 
> Can anybody suggest another good DVD with this in mind?


 
This is a joke, right?

First of all, why would you feel the need to know this?

Second, IF I was placed in a situation where I needed to kill somebody to defend myself, I would use a tried and true technique in a vulnerable spot of the body (I don't feel the need to elaborate more)


----------



## Xue Sheng

SageGhost83 said:


> It just keeps going on and on (no thanks to one of my large posts :uhyeah.


 
Yup it just keeps going and going and going and going... much like this


----------



## SageGhost83

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup it just keeps going and going and going and going... much like this


 
:lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## chinto

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup it just keeps going and going and going and going... much like this




:machgunr::flushed:


----------

